# Hamster Advice? - Russian Dwarf Hamsters



## ramenBowl (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm REALLY looking forward to the possibility of getting a russian dwarf hamster but I need advice.
I've done majority of the research myself, but some spots are messy when researching.

- What flooring should they have? It constantly says not to use Pine or Cedar, but.. What do I actually use then? And is it gonna be available to me locally if I can't always order online in case of cage cleanings?
- Can I keep it (since you wanna keep only 1 typically) in a 10 gallon (glass) tank? Or should I use a 20 gallon tank? 
- Is it safe to purchase from my pet stores or should I seek a breeder?
- Is there anything I should be aware of that is common but often not mentioned? Is there anything rare I should keep an eye out for as well? Will a standard vet be able to help aid me if I have any issues, or will I have to seek an 'exotic vet'?
Thank for any help that comes my way.


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Paper based bedding such as Care Fresh, Fitch or Kaytee Clean n Cozy are all good, just as long as they're not scented. You can also use Aspen Shavings.

10 Gallons would be much too small, and so would 20 gallons. They need at least 450 square inches of floorspace, so good cages would be the Alexander Cage, Barney Cage, Alaska Cage etc. as well as Ikea Detolf DIY Hamster Cage, Bin Cages that meet the minimum (preferably larger) and 40 gallon tanks or larger with a screen lid.

You should avoid most pet shops, especially chain stores as they can get the hamsters from mills. Either a small, family run pet shop that gets good care of all their animals, a rescue centre or you could adopt a hamster from a for sale site from someone who can't care for their hamster anymore. 

You will ned to find a good exotic vet that treat hamsters prior to bringing home your hamster.

Hamsters are lovely animals, I've had a couple of Russians/Campbell's dwarves and they're really great pets. Unfortunately most people don't know exactly how much space hamsters need, and shove them in tiny pet shop cages and provide pine shavings, that horrible fluffy cotton nesting materiel, too small of a wheel and little enrichment  Erins Animals, Erin's Ark, Victoria Raechel, Hopping Hammy and Hammy Lux are all good YouTube Channels for researching.


----------



## ramenBowl (Apr 16, 2019)

Holy hot potatoes! Thank you so much for the info! I'll be making some calls for sure!
Thank you again!


----------

